# Newbie geo question



## Garradmiller (May 1, 2021)

Bought a new KHS that is hard to find much info on. Is the Geometry and suspension design similar to something else more popular?


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

What do you hope to learn about it by comparing its geometry to that of another bike?


----------



## Garradmiller (May 1, 2021)

looks easy from here said:


> What do you hope to learn about it by comparing its geometry to that of another bike?


What good and bad qualities it has, what other people are using it for. Etc


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

It's a little conservative relative to the current long, low, slack trend, but not dramatically so and looks like it will be comfy all day on a variety of terrain, especially starting out. Your bigger limiting factors will be components (suspension, brakes, drive train, seatpost).


----------



## Garradmiller (May 1, 2021)

Thanks 
Fox float 34 performance 150mm
Fox float dps 140mm
Shimano mt520 4 piston
Shimano xt shifters and derailleur 
Ks i rage dropper


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

Looks rad. You're ready to shred. And when you start getting spooked on the steeps and want to slack out the front end see if you can find a Works Components -2° Angleset that fits your headtube.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

It's a balanced bike. Slack geo is way over-hyped right now. Not everybody needs (or wants) a 64 degree HT angle.


----------

